# i need a truck! (tell me what ya think?) tundra



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

it seems like a nice truck! exactly what i been looking for...power rear window, the JBL stereo, the blue...
i really dont think miles matter anymore since toyota seem to last forever (if you can keep the body from rusting)..

o yeah, please dont guy buying from under me!!!:nutkick:

http://www.georgestradingpost.com/vehicledetails.aspx?VID=105694484


def. a upgrade from a 1995 subaru legacy!!! hahahah:rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I think that is kinda high for a truck with that many miles on it. and it is 4 years old. thats just my opinion though.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

well, not really...ever price a used tundra? i have problems finding them under 20K for a double cab 4WD, there is NO WAY ill buy a 2wd here in PA!
05-06 are the years im after, they have the extra gear (over drive) for better mileage, still the "smaller" full size that im after....

i hope this link works for you guys...
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/searc...0048431000&rdpage=MySearchAll&incremental=All


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

it's a clean truck and the price dont seem to bad


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

them things REALLY go for that used?!!?!??? (on the second link)

Ive never paid much attention to them but to me thats alot for a used gasoline Yota cause I can go buy a good newer used Cummins for that

Hope you find what you like for a good price


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

if u really like the truck and its what u want then i say who cares about what everybody has to say u just do what makes u happy man thats what it is all about but yea nice truck


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

never thought about it that way jbadon but that is the way that most of us live our lives. when i want something it dont matter what it cost me i am going to get it. 

i would have to agree with him on this one. if you like it and it is what you want and can afford get it because if you buy something you dont like you will not be happy.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i think alot depends on the area...
im not sure why they are so high...come to think about it, any truck in this area is high. but this subaru legacy has 160K on the clock and starting to nickel and dime me. plus i cant hall the brute with it!


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Around here, Toyota is like a fat chick. Fun to ride, but you wouldn't want your friends to see you with one.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

ha, good one...but i dont see toyota getting government hand outs..


----------



## coleman (Aug 16, 2009)

They got hand outs from Japan. Google it.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

toyota is a good truck they have some old ones that the farmers arround here r using they barely have a body left but still running that says alot


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd never fault or sayanything bad about the Tundra or Tacoma, but personally they are not worth the $$.

They are not fuel effecient and less room than the equivelent domestic counter parts (I'm a gm guy and when my fathers buddy has to borrow his 2500hd cause his AC won't fit in the Tacoma.....I just laugh cause they bought at the same time and the Tacoma cost more...lol).

And the rust will get ya every time......proof is they are acually buying ones back cause the frames rusted to *****.

And no dissing the Scooby-doo. My 1999 has 293,000 km's, knocks like the landlord a week after the rent is due but for $100.00 + a clutch, she's a great winter beater.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Even Toyota knows who's better


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

HAHAHAH. Thats a good one right there:haha:


----------



## lifted07hemi (Dec 6, 2009)

Like everyone said you buy what makes you happy but here is my two cents. I just bought 6 months ago a 2007 Dodge Ram 1500 HEMI quad cab with 40k miles on it for $20,000. And it had 9" of lift, 37" tires, 20" rims, and some other little things done. I just think that the tundra is over priced. Especially the new tundras but thats just my two cents.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

wow, i didnt know toyota needed a hand out also..learn something new everyday!

that pic is awesome!!! hahahaha

i talked to some people that had the recalls for the rust and they made out...they got nice down payments for another yota..


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

My point is, in MI, you either have friends or family who work for the big three. At least 100 to 1 American jobs. Personally, I prefer diesel p/u's for two reasons. With a chip installed I can get 20-22 mpg out of my GMC. Second, used truck buyers dont blink about 150,000 miles on a diesel, but a gas motor is a tuff sell. The $4000 upgrade in the beginning comes back in the end.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dunno much about the older ones, but the new one that I drove.............










LOVED IT. :rockn: I wont ever be able to afford one though. Unless Yota takes some kind of economic plumit & prices all drop by half. Which I dont ever see happening. That, or I win the lottery. & If that happens there wont be a yoto in my driveway anyway there'd be something Big and Desiel sittin there.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

I have an 05 Tundra Double Cab Limited 4wd with 60k on it and I love it. That seems like a pretty good price for that truck. There are guys with Tundras who have put 300k on them with little to no problems. The trannys are the weak points and the 5sp AT is a vast improvement over the 4sp AT.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

no pun intended edtman, id love a diesel but the cost of them are alot more than i want to deal with...maintenance wise, how many quarts of oil do they usually take, look how the fuel has been (right now its decent) it just doesnt fit what i need a truck for. 

i need something to go to the lumber yard and pick up some drywall,2X4's or something simialar or haul the 4 wheeler somewhere...

sure i may only get 15MPH but its a truck right!

and a update, i talked to the dealer and he is holding it for me. i went to my works credit union (MUCH better rates) and filled an APP. out and talked to my insurance. my guess is that IF it dont sell by the end of X-mas, im taking my Xmas bonus up and the check from the credit union and bringing this baby home!



> I dunno much about the older ones, but the new one that I drove.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hear ya brotha! thats why im going with this one thats a little older, matter of fact its 10 YEARS newer than my recent vehicle.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

88rxn/a said:


> sure i may only get 15MPG but its a truck right!


I get about 17 or 18 and I have a heavy foot. They are not that bad on gas.

My dad has an 08 Tundra with the 5.7 and it is niiiiiiice and actually he only paid about $23k for it brand new it is a 4x4. It is what they call the Tundra Grade it has power windows and locks Cd player and stuff but it doesn't have all the little gadgets that the SR5 and Limited has.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

nice! the 2nd gens are great but to much money right now.
i could go for 18MPG, i think if i get ill change all the fluids to synthetic. always seem to help a little.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

ive got a 97 chevy 2500 with 291k on it and i know the politics behind these trucks. you can buy a z71 4 dr for the price of a tacoma enough said . toyota is a great truck if it doesnt ever need to be fixed . 4 cams for no reasons sounds like over engineering. if i bought a tundra it would have the 4.7 not the 5.7. the 2wd is 4 mpg less than a chevy 4wd.im a chevy guy , im not tryin to step on any ones toes but toyota is allowed by the gov. to charge what they charge just to help their countries economy.


----------

